# G'day fellow Skyliners



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh no another Aussie to rub in what you guys are missin out on... nah j/k 

Jus sayin hi, n offering my help if anyone needs any info on Skylines (R32 - R34 is my forte, but I can help out with the old Princes n DR30's n stuff too)

I drive an HCR32 GTS as a daily driver (2.0L Straight 6 N/A 2 Door Coupe) and an BNR32 GTR for fun (think you'd know the specs of that by now).

I mainly live on www.skylinesaustralia.com (home forum) and just happened to stumble across this forum on a random google search, so I thought I'd register n help out.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

funkymonkey said:


> Oh no another Aussie to rub in what you guys are missin out on...


Stop it... j/k 

Got any pics of your cars?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

And you didn't think you'd run into a hybrid VL Commodore driver that Skyline people loath so much either, huh? 

Same engine, less weight 

....tehehehe welcome to Nissan forums....  :cheers:


----------



## firestorm13666 (Jan 5, 2004)

actully i do need some help iam looking for specs on the RB25DEt anything and everything form how to chage a spark plug to rebuilding the engine any ifo would be helpful thanks. :cheers:


----------

